
The Old-School Fire Effect and Bare-Metal Programming - mmphosis
http://www.hanshq.net/fire.html
======
mmphosis
duplicate ?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828773)

